# Workshop built to match main house.



## Roy Rowlett (Apr 14, 2009)

I decided to build that workshop that I always wanted. My wife said I could build it if it matched our house. It is 16' by 20' with a driveunder/walk out basement. It is now dried in. I still have to wire and insulate. I only hired help when I could not physically do the work myself, like pouring the walls, roofing, etc. Thanks to the many responders who helped me during this project. Here are the pictures: 
 
http://www.diychatroom.com/members/roy-rowlett-51528/albums/


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks nice

Here is a link to your album:

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/roy-rowlett-51528/albums/

You can enter pictures in the order you want on this thread by right clicking the picture in your album - select properties, copy the properties - address, then click on the picture icon in the thread & paste the address of the picture


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Unbelievable!!! Most of us would just like to drywall and heat our garage.:thumbup:


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------

